# any coaches in SE wisconsin



## bowhunter3131 (Oct 28, 2009)

i guess there arent any, please prove me wrong


----------



## TrkyFrk (Jan 9, 2009)

did you get my pm?


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

where do you shoot at ?


----------



## archerdoug2 (Aug 26, 2007)

Buy IDIOT PROOF ARCHERY by Bernie Pellerite. It is a book by a Master Coach and NFAA Shooter's School Creator. It is a easy read and if you follow his instructions you will learn how to shoot correctly. I was like you, and after I bought the book and followed his instructions I became a very good Archer. I have won State, Sectional, and National titles in the NFAA. I shoot spot targets not animals, but the book is for both types of shooting. To get good you must love to shoot, and shoot as much as possible. Any questions ? PM me.
Regards, Doug

PS Book is about $20 from amazon


----------



## bowhunter3131 (Oct 28, 2009)

i shoot in newburg, slinger, hartford, and i live in jackson


----------



## cds913 (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm interested in a coach for a session or three. I believe my problem is my anchor point and/or release. I don't need "lessons",I need someone to critique my form.

I found one coach in the area who advertised online. We emailed back and forth a few times. All seemed good until I asked about experience or certification. He said he was "Head Coach" of "ABC archery" so I also asked about his staff. He had said he was going to "Super Tune" my bow with his "many archery tools" prior to any coaching. I was uncomfortable with that so I asked for a clarification of "Super Tuning". I was far more uncomfortable with that than I was with his fees: $20/hr...although to tell the truth I was a bit uneasy that anyone worth their salt would be willing to travel - even a short distance - at his expense for an hour or two's work @ $20/hr.

Anyway,he broke off communication when I asked about experience or "Super Tuning" .

Now I'm back where I started from. It's probably for the best.

Can anyone from the Milwaukee area offer any input? 

I'm primarily a bowhunter but this year I started shooting a casual winter league. I don't plan on shooting tourneys and I'm good enough to kill deer consistently at under 30yds. I'd just like to get a little better. 

I would take advice from a teenager who's a good shot and an experienced shooter. I would not PAY one who balks at being asked about experience and wants to tinker with my bow without explaination...and I now suspect youth and inexperience.

Maybe I just have a bad attitude and HE smelled a difficult customer?


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Duane Price can help you with coaching and a little tuning if need be. 

Call BK3 archery and they can get you in touch with him. He rarely posts here so not sure he would see it. Besides he is busy winning vegas right now.


----------



## cds913 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks,Garceau.


----------



## NextGenArchery (Mar 28, 2010)

PM me if you are still looking for help/coaching. I'm in West Bend so I'm nearby. Otherwise stop by Archer's Quest by cabelas and ask for Jeff Lexi or Josh and we'll take care of you!


----------

